# Cadets wearing Year of the Veteran Pin



## q_1966 (5 May 2005)

Wondering if Cadets are allowed to wear the Year Of the Veteran Pins. Its been cleared for CIC officers, but what about Cadets?

Lets spell veteran right please


----------



## Big Foot (5 May 2005)

I doubt it, as cadets are not members of the CF while CIC officers are.


----------



## Dogbert (5 May 2005)

Dont see why cadets cant show some support for the vets..


----------



## Jonny Boy (5 May 2005)

i wouldn't see a problem with it. there was the 125 anniversary pin, and there was the queens 50th year on the thrown pin. i think we should. it shows respect to our veterans.

this shows that all mebers of the CF are supposed to wear the pin. it dosent say anyhting about cadets so i am not sure. i will keep looking.

http://www.vac-acc.gc.ca/general/sub.cfm?source=feature/yearofveteran05/yov_newsltr


----------



## Big Foot (5 May 2005)

My point is that it would have to be authorized by the powers that be in the CCM. I don't have a problem with it, my only issue is it would have to be approved for wear on uniform. As well, To the best of my knowledge, the pins are only distributed to CF and DND pers, in limited supply.


----------



## Ltmel (5 May 2005)

I received an e-mail today that has been forwarded from the Director Cadets.  Cadets are now authorized to wear the pin, it will be distributed shortly.  It is to be worn centered on the right breast pocket flap.  Hope they arrive before camp!


----------



## Big Foot (5 May 2005)

Well, that clears up my concern. Glad to see that it has been approved.


----------



## Jonny Boy (5 May 2005)

Ltmel said:
			
		

> I received an e-mail today that has been forwarded from the Director Cadets.  Cadets are now authorized to wear the pin, it will be distributed shortly.  It is to be worn centered on the right breast pocket flap.  Hope they arrive before camp!



oh good. they look pretty nice, and it is about time we have something for our veterans


----------



## Zedic_1913 (6 May 2005)

Ltmel said:
			
		

> I received an e-mail today that has been forwarded from the Director Cadets.   Cadets are now authorized to wear the pin, it will be distributed shortly.   It is to be worn centered on the right breast pocket flap.   Hope they arrive before camp!


Would a cadet wearing a CF uniform wear it above the nametag like members of the CF or on the pocket as dictated (as Army Cadet CWOs are entitled to wear a CF uniform with cadet insignia)?


----------



## Saorse (6 May 2005)

I assume this would be posted on cadets.ca at some point? Do they have to officially publish something of this sorts?


----------



## Ltmel (6 May 2005)

I hope that it is posted on cadets.ca soon.  It has filtered its way down cadetnet though.  As a cadet, regardless of the uniform you wear as indicated.  I have never heard that about the CF uniform, where is that written?


----------



## Zedic_1913 (6 May 2005)

Ltmel said:
			
		

> I have never heard that about the CF uniform, where is that written?


http://www.cadets.ca/_docs/cato-oaic/4601E_b.pdf


----------



## Dane (9 May 2005)

I would wear it above the name tag..... Not that there is any reasoning other than it makes sense to me.


----------



## gt102 (9 May 2005)

Well over the weekend I saw an Aircadet unit wearing the pins. So I guess its just a matter of time before we get them!


----------



## Jonny Boy (9 May 2005)

ya i got the pin. they were handing the out to all the cadets that were at the VE day parade in toronto. it goes right above your name tag. they should be on there way to everyone's corps soon.


----------



## Saorse (9 May 2005)

Good stuff; better late than never for this cause!


----------



## tabernac (9 May 2005)

Dane said:
			
		

> I would wear it above the name tag..... Not that there is any reasoning other than it makes sense to me.



For Sea Cadets, the pin is to be worn centered on the middle fold of the right brest pocket.


----------



## pi-r-squared (10 May 2005)

Anyone know if the pin is available for purchase because i'm certain that Pac region will not get the pin in time for summer camp.


----------



## foerestedwarrior (12 May 2005)

Wow, not olny am I a Pri Res soldier, but I also work full time at RCSU(c), neither of the units I work for have this yet.......why are cadets getting them first??


----------



## Dave Mount (12 May 2005)

As stated in an April 4th email sent out on CadetNet, "cadet units MAY get the pin" it didn't say for sure.  I know some Reg force people don't have it yet either.  They will filter down eventually.


----------



## Jonny Boy (12 May 2005)

foerestedwarrior said:
			
		

> Wow, not olny am I a Pri Res soldier, but I also work full time at RCSU(c), neither of the units I work for have this yet.......why are cadets getting them first??



cadet arn't getting them first. the majority of all PRes in the GTA have them. the my corp got them because we were in attendance of the VE day parade and they were handing them out to all members of the parade.

they haven't been mailed to cadets as of yet. also is there a problem with cadets getting them before you? maybe you should have a talk with your QM or who ever is in charge of ordering them.


----------



## 2ltpelletier (12 May 2005)

Most of the staff at my Detachment have the pins. I have not yet seen any cadet units in Winnipeg wearing them yet. 

I've emailed our ACO earlier today to get the word on them


----------



## JMesh (18 Jun 2005)

http://www.cadets.forces.gc.ca/articles/0009_e.asp

We are allowed to wear them, and it is on the Cadets Canada website. That's the link up above


----------



## yoman (18 Jun 2005)

Ok so were allowed to wear them. Problem is nobody I know has them yet. And what would be the point of having to hand out all those pins when by the time we get them it will almost be 2006?  Unless there handing them out at summer camps?


----------



## Zedic_1913 (18 Jun 2005)

My Cadet Corps got them 2 weeks ago, and we've handed them out to all our cadets and officers.


----------



## sgt_mandal (18 Jun 2005)

hmm, we have a bunch of the 60th ann. D-Day pins.....and the only veterin pin I've seen is on our Trg O...and he had to scrounge a little to get it......


----------



## bob the piper (19 Jun 2005)

I've got a YOTV pin. I got it a Encounters with Canada, a government program in Ottawa during a session with a Combat Engineer about peacekeeping.


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (19 Jun 2005)

I got my pin about 2 weeks ago. Our whole corp including officers got them. I think that they look pretty nice.


----------



## Jonny Boy (19 Jun 2005)

yoman said:
			
		

> Ok so were allowed to wear them. Problem is nobody I know has them yet. And what would be the point of having to hand out all those pins when by the time we get them it will almost be 2006?  Unless there handing them out at summer camps?



welcome the the military ,Hurry up and wait


----------



## 1feral1 (19 Jun 2005)

foerestedwarrior said:
			
		

> Wow, not olny am I a Pri Res soldier, but I also work full time at RCSU(c), neither of the units I work for have this yet.......why are cadets getting them first??



I live well over 20,000 km away, and I still managed to get a couple, and I have one on my civvy ballcap, as its obvious I can't wear it here on my uniform.

They are a very nice pin and are so well deserved for our Vets recognition, but it should have been years earlier than now. I think mine were sourced thur Vets Affairs or similar organisation.

I also think the 'poppy' 25 cent piece is a good gesture too.

As far as I am concerned I think every Canadian should be able to wear such a pin (if they want to), and I would be truly shocked (and disgusted) if any Canadian organisation shunned wearning such.

Regards,

Wes


----------



## PViddy (19 Jun 2005)

My Sqn. in central region has had ours since the beginning of June-Cadets and Officers.

PV


----------



## Franko (20 Jun 2005)

I can't get over this....

My Legion got sent 3 pins for 37 WW2....what are they supposed to do? Take turns wearing it?   :

Yet the powers that be get every bloody cadet in Canuckistan a pin.....

Heaven forbid the people who deserve it get first dibs.

If you live in the Moncton area....drop by the Sunny Brae Legion and drop some off....I would, but I have no time...with prepping for Afghanistan and all.

Regards


----------



## ouyin2000 (20 Jun 2005)

Franko said:
			
		

> I can't get over this....
> 
> My Legion got sent 3 pins for 37 WW2....what are they supposed to do? Take turns wearing it?     :
> 
> ...


Just because the cadets have been authorised to wear the pin doesn't mean they actually have them. As far as I know, no cadet corps in BC has been fully outfitted with the pins. If you read through the thread, you will notice that most people are saying their corps doesn't have them yet, and those that do have them, were only given them very recently.


----------



## Zedic_1913 (20 Jun 2005)

Franko said:
			
		

> I can't get over this....
> 
> My Legion got sent 3 pins for 37 WW2....what are they supposed to do? Take turns wearing it?     :
> 
> ...



I don't agree with this either, however it's possible the legions are being supplied by different means then the cadet system.  So far it seems like only some Ontario Cadet Corps have been issued the pins so far.

Should I encounter a veteran that does not have a Year of the Veteran Pin, I would gladly take mine off and give it to him/her, and I would instruct any of my cadets to do the same.


----------



## Sapper41 (20 Jun 2005)

The way I see this is a supply problem not an entitlement issue.  If your taking your frustration with Veterans Affairs out on Cadets well thats just plain sad.  Yes we're all impresssed your going to Afghanistan, get over yourself.  People take themselves a little too seriously on this site, hacking on kids is a new low though.

Chimo!


----------



## 1feral1 (20 Jun 2005)

Sapper41 said:
			
		

> The way I see this is a supply problem not an entitlement issue.   If your taking your frustration with Veterans Affairs out on Cadets well thats just plain sad.   Yes we're all impresssed your going to Afghanistan, get over yourself.   People take themselves a little too seriously on this site, hacking on kids is a new low though.
> 
> Chimo!



Sergeant with 13 yrs experience or not, arrogance and rudeness on your 1st post will get you no where on here. As for being serious on here, how would you know since this is your 1st post anyways.

Aside from that, welcome to the site, and I hope I am not too serious for ya.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## Trinity (20 Jun 2005)

Sapper41 said:
			
		

> hacking on kids is a new low though.



But hacking on cadets is a sport on this site!!!    ;D ;D


jk


----------



## Burrows (20 Jun 2005)

Trinity said:
			
		

> But hacking on cadets is a sport on this site!!!    ;D ;D
> 
> 
> jk



Except for me.  I hack back ;D


----------



## Sgt_McWatt (20 Jun 2005)

Just to kinda get this track back on topic instead of everyone trying to get in there two cents and just wasting bandwith arguing.

My corp has been completely outfitted with them. We have about 120 cadets.
Regards,


----------



## condor888000 (20 Jun 2005)

We have not recieved any as a unit. One cadet mananged to get a hold of one as didi one or two officers. From what I've heard we should be getting the pins when we return in September.


----------



## Jonny Boy (20 Jun 2005)

Franko said:
			
		

> I can't get over this....
> 
> My Legion got sent 3 pins for 37 WW2....what are they supposed to do? Take turns wearing it?   :
> 
> ...



 if you cant get over the fact that some cadets have them before the vets (which i have not seen ion toronto), than i would love to hear what you have to say about all the other short ends of things the veterans get, as for the vets that don't have them, where is Moncton? i have some that i can give (don't ask how).


----------



## Fishbone Jones (20 Jun 2005)

Last chance to cut the crap.


----------



## Blakey (20 Jun 2005)

As was discussed in another thread...


			
				concerneddad said:
			
		

> *You can get a pin by calling 1-800-443-0394 (Veteran Affairs) and they will mail one to any Canadian resident who asks. I know it is not well advertised but I called them and the pin is for all people to wear in honour of all veterans.*


http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/28569.90

Everyone that is so bent out of shape, give the damn number a call     :


----------



## Fishbone Jones (20 Jun 2005)

That's the solution.


----------

